# Erfahrung mit der EOS 350D?



## saschaf (18. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Die EOS 350D ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage am Markt. Hat von euch jemand das Teil schon? Wenn ja, wie ist eure Meinung zu der Kamera und wie schneidet die 350D im direkten Vergleich zur 300D ab? Schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen ...

MfG


----------



## schmedu (30. April 2005)

Hallo

Kann dir hier das DSLR-Forum empfehlen.
http://www.dslr-forum.de

Da findest du ALLES was dein Herz begehert!


----------

